# South Wales Cruise - Oct 24th



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ok all 

As you *may* have noticed elsewhere, TTStu has managed to strong arm his local Audi dlr into laying on an open day on October 24th

See here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=31234 for details 

Who wants to cruise on down?


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

you have pm


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Looks interesting but can't confirm until closer to the date.

Must get passport out for trip over the Severn Bridge!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

brayboy - ditto 

Paula - nice one


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not an actual cruise or meet in South Wales then?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

That depends, to be honest Tim.

Depending on who / how many from round here want to go, and what time we all want to meet up, there is no reason why we couldn't meet up somewhere, have a jaunt, meet up again at (say) Magor services, then head on down.

At the end of the day, it's only about 70 miles away - say an hour, so time enough to do stuff before (or indeed afterwards).

Are you actually going to be back in these fair valleys that weekend?


----------



## CymruGuy (Jul 22, 2004)

DIRY,

Should be ok but will have to confirm nearer as I am working near Stockholm either that week or the week after

CG


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cool 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I shall be passing the Maygor services at the exact time and also aiming for the M5 passing Taunton so why not ! See you all at 10 am on the 24th at the last M4 services before the bridge then. 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

John - sorry, have done it with multimap now for timings - looks like you might need to get up 30 mins earlier 

Suggested Meet for Cruise:
-------------------------------

Magor Services (M4, 3 miles past Newport, last servs before the bridge) - leaving at 9:30

Then meet up with the M5 contingent at Gordano Services (M5 just south of Bristol - J18)?

Multimap is saying 45 mins from there to Taunton - so suggest meeting up at 10 for 10:15?

Is this going to be too early for everyone? I know a few have a bit of a trek to make.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No probs Wayne, we will leave plenty of time to get there by 9.30am :wink:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Will join you all at M5 service J18, me and J225 DS silver coupe


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I might be able to join you....first `meet' for me - will let you know....


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

wayne will see you there 

looking forward to it


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

COOOOOL!!!!!!!!!! 

Just to clear up some confusion (my fault!  )

WesTT29 has spotted a better meeting place off the M5, which is *just* after the M4/M5 link road joins up - at about 10:00
We'll then go straight down to Taunton from there, missing out the Gordano services

More room and less chance of numpty parking getting in the way of a decent photo opportunity! 

See here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 4&start=15 for details.

Won't affect the S Wales cruise timings, just need to make sure that those coming down the M5 know


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

i take it that it is just between junction 15 and 16 :?:


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

is this the right place.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

t'is indeed 

See here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 4&start=15 for WesTT29's post with links for maps, but basically, as you come off the slip road you need to stay in the left hand lane and immediately come off the M5, rather than the tight hand lane to join it.

Or something like that anyway! *

Actually, this means we won't be using the link road between the M4 / M5 (just after the bridge).
But that only chops 10 mins off the journey anyway.

* Don't panic, I'll get it sorted more exactly before the day! :lol:


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

thid might save you some time. posting directions :wink:

http://www.socitm.gov.uk/Public/learnin ... c-West.htm


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Good find! 8) 8) 8) 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I've been looking for a picture of the building to complement BrayBoy's find - all to no avail. I did find a slightly better map though (wish I had the first time!):










- we'll be heading for the Aztec Centre. The best parking for a photo is to the right of the building as you approach it; just under the 'e' of Centre. There is a gulch in the yellow zone that provides a great U shape to look into.


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

ill do some searching :idea:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

OK - list so far 

TTotal
Jonny_Roadster
DIRY (plus maybe one)

And maybe
V6TT
Paulatt
CymruGuy

Brayboy and friends coming down from Brum
H & NykS5 coming from Worcs

It's looking good all!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi DIRY,

I'm still going and will meet you at yours on Sunday morning as discussed to save me getting lost! What time?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup see you there at 9.30am at Magor services on the 24th. :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> Hi DIRY,
> 
> I'm still going and will meet you at yours on Sunday morning as discussed to save me getting lost! What time?
> 
> ...


    
Nice one Dean

Leaving here at about 9:00 
unless you want to leave here 30 mins earlier and grab a coffee at Magor while we wait for everyone else to turn up?

Roll on Sunday!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi DIRY,
> ...


.......I'll see you at yours at 9 as that's plenty early enough for me on a Sunday! :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol:

Good answer! (me too)


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

see you all tomorrow,

hope the weather doesnt put too many people off making the journey.

Dave and beck


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

thanks all for a fantastic day,

wayne, cheers for installing the road angle, works a treat.

just wish the weather could have been better.

thanks and hope to meet you all again some time. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Absolutely. A good day and it was nce to meet you all. I'll be beter at Scalextric next time.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry DIRY been hectic recently saw your IM/PM being september/october things mad at the college - also shot off to scotland for 1st years wedding anniversary - xmas presents are the current big time occupying thing (the missus likes to be ready).... glad you all had a good time.

NUM


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

brayboy said:


> thanks all for a fantastic day,
> 
> wayne, cheers for installing the road angle, works a treat.
> 
> ...


very welcome 
and good to see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/templates/ttForum/images/ttoc.jpg this too! 
Many thanks to TTStu for organising this (and Tauton Audi for having us - and washing my beloved!)

For those who couldn't make it  - there WILL be another chance to meet up soon!


----------

